# Un MacBook Air dans un clavier



## Anthony (16 Août 2010)

On voit assez rarement ce genre de bidouilles, donc autant la noter, un grand cinglé à réussi à caser une carte-mère de MacBook Air dans un boîtier d'Apple Pro Keyboard, et y a ajouté un clavier Bluetooth et un Magic Trackpad, en mode Apple // : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/165131/quand-le-macbook-air-se-transforme-en-apple-ii

Z'en pensez-quoi ?


----------



## Rémi M (16 Août 2010)

C'est très bien réussi, reste à voir pour la dissipation de chaleur comme il a pu si prendre


----------



## cetici (16 Août 2010)

je ne vois pas vraiment l'intêret ...


----------



## Rémi M (16 Août 2010)

C'est pour le plaisir :rateau:


----------



## Anthony (16 Août 2010)

cetici a dit:


> je ne vois pas vraiment l'intêret ...



Parce que c'est possible ?


----------



## Paroxysme (17 Août 2010)

"I dare do all that might be a man; who dares do more is none." (Macbeth, Shakespeare)

A.


----------



## DarkMoineau (17 Août 2010)

J'aime bien l'idée ^^

Pourquoi l'iPDG n'y a pas pensé avant? ^^


----------



## oniiychan (17 Août 2010)

Un zoli bricolage... Reste à voir en détail le moyen de changer les piles du clavier et du trackpad :rateau:




cetici a dit:


> je ne vois pas vraiment l'intêret ...



Encore un "blazé".....

Well done, y'en a ici qui ne se prennent pas au sérieux ???


----------



## Emmanuel94 (17 Août 2010)

d'abord je n'oserai jamais le faire (j'ai deux mains gauches), ensuite cela illustre que beaucoup plus de choses sont possibles que l'on pourrait le penser de prime abord.

Une question me tarabuste :

Est ce qu'il serait envisageable d'insérer la carte mère d'un MBA dans une coque de PB 12' ? le rêve .... je retrouverai alors mon clavier favori, un écran mat..... avec des performances 4 fois supérieures.

Si quelqu'un ose.... 

En tout cas bravo au bidouilleur,


----------



## DarkMoineau (17 Août 2010)

Y en bien qui glissent des iPad dans des Macintosh et des iBook ^^.


----------

